# IMAGE Skincare PREVENTION+ Daily Hydrating Moisturizer



## Dawn (Sep 15, 2021)

*IMAGE Skincare PREVENTION+ Daily Hydrating Moisturizer *($44, imageskincare.com)

NEW from IMAGE Skincare, this hydrating, all-mineral SPF moisturizer delivers broad-spectrum protection against the sun’s harmful rays AND is formulated with Digital Aging Defense, to protect against blue light.

​


----------

